# Lancaster Merlin Run-up



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure, following are some pictures of today's "Merlin Run-up" of the Lancaster located in Nanton, Alberta, Canada. Website of the museum can be found here Nanton Lancaster Society Air Museum

The number 2 Merlin is out of its nacelle being refurbished and is the next one due for running, hopefully this summer. Number 1 is not running as yet.


----------



## pbfoot (May 8, 2010)

and if you wait until Aug 3 FM213 will dazzle you in flight at Calgary
http://www.warplane.com/Planetalk/2010 cwh tentative flying schedule.pdf


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2010)

Hey thanks for the tip Neil. I didn't know it was coming up this way.


----------



## Catch22 (May 9, 2010)

Very cool! When the CWH Lanc came up here, was that ever a sight!


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

8) Nice shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Cool shots.
That bomb bay is *huge.*


Wheels


----------



## ontos (May 17, 2010)

Great shots CR. The close up detail shots are great. 8) 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2010)

Great shots, many thanks!!!


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2010)

Great shots mate!


----------



## Oggie2620 (May 19, 2010)

What 8) shots of a beautiful babe.....


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## lancasterman (Jan 18, 2011)

Excellet pictures of FM159. I spent alot of time working on that aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. I've mused about coming down on the Tuesday volunteer nights but the 90 minutes on the road from Calgary doesn't appeal to me. Wish it was closer!

What did you do? Were you working on the Merlins?


----------



## lancasterman (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are still interested then the trip is worth it! I restored the front gun turret rebuilt all the crew instrument panels in side and kicked off the engine repair rebuild. I also did some work on the harvard, Blenheim ,cornell and helped install the plexiglass on the operational rear gun turret.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! May see you there some day.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 19, 2011)

lancasterman said:


> If you are still interested then the trip is worth it! I restored the front gun turret rebuilt all the crew instrument panels in side and kicked off the engine repair rebuild. I also did some work on the harvard, Blenheim ,cornell and helped install the plexiglass on the operational rear gun turret.



By yourself


----------



## lancasterman (Jan 19, 2011)

All the panels were done by myself the pilots flt engneers and nav panels. The flt engineer and pilots panels have had some work to swap guages etc for useable ones for ground runs and the entire panel I rebuilt is on display in the cabinet as it is not from this aircraft. The original one was in the cabinet and has been overhauled and installed in the aircraft. My dad helped with glass installation in the front turret and removing and installing it from the aircraft but I stripped it all down and repaired painted it before getting it back onto the airframe and equipping it with interior parts demilled guns and ammo.
Forgot to mention you won't see me there anymore as medical resons forced me to stop travelling out there from ontario to work on the old girl,. I miss it very much but I am sure anyone that is interested will be made welcome like we were every year!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 19, 2011)

I`m going up to see FM213 this week upcoming , the guy that drives it once in a while was my instructor when I got my PPL


----------



## lancasterman (Jan 19, 2011)

I have never worked on FM213 but did manage to get a flight in with my dad in 2005.. it was fantastic!


----------



## lancasterman (Jul 6, 2011)

They are running the lanc this sunday July 10. Check the museum site for details..
http://www.bombercommandmuseumifcanada.ca


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup. It's becoming a regular occurrence. Ran them up twice at the model contest in early June.


----------



## lancasterman (Aug 5, 2013)

If all goes well, today should see the first 4 engine run of Lancaster FM159 since the 50s!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep, may see it next Saturday.


----------

